# let the Competition begin



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/best-buy-declared-showrooming-dead-060349736.html

I Like the idea of being able to pick it up the day I want and not have to wait..but I like the convenience of ordering online. :dontknow:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I suspect that vendors will change a model number to make it "Best Buy exclusive." I have seen some computers marked that way. If the model number does not match, they will not be obligated to price match.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Adding an extra letter to model numbers for individual retailers has been common practice for a long time for appliances.
With Amazon beginning to collect state sales tax another online incentive (advantage) has been removed.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope BB stays in business. I went to one yesterday and picked up a slim line HP PC that was on sale. Bought another HP PC from them a couple of months ago that was on sale for less than Amazon and Newegg, then called my brother who also bought one.

They have gotten plenty of my $s over the years. I do not price shop there, but what I buy is usually on sale or a replacement for an "essential" item that has failed, like a router.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope BB stays open as well. I will pick up blank media from BB, mostly dual layer DVD-R when a 20 pack is on sale it is usually cheaper than ordering on line when you add shipping costs and the wait time. Routers and switches are also an essential on sale buy for me at BB.


----------

